# Teaching your goats tricks



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

So after teaching my doeling to pull a cart for the parade I thought I would do some other things. This past week I taught her to shake and then she gets a little grain. She took it a step farther by putting her hoof on my feed bin the next time instead of in my hand like she is saying I want this. She is so smart I want to take advantage of it but was curious of other things :laugh: people have taught their goats that might be fun.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Our goats know some tricks. Most know their name and all of them will come running from the pasture if I call "goaties" :laugh: Our doe Maggy has learned that whenever a feed pan if turned over to stand on it and she will get a treat. It is so cute  When I give treats all the others will be jumping all over me and old Mags will be on the pan looking at me. :ROFL: She's such a show off! I'm amazed how fast goats learn tricks, they are way smarter than dogs!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

All my goats know how to shake. They will get up on something if I tap it and say 'up' most of the time. If I grab under their chin and say 'up' they stand on their back hooves and place their front hooves on me. Beep also lounges on a long line like a horse and rears and acts like she is threatening me if I point a finger at her and say 'mean goat'.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have not had time to teach my goats tricks but I am sure they could learn them fast. They all know their names just from me calling them by name when I pet them. They know what *stay* means and if they are standing on the gate and I say, "Four on the floor!" they jump down.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I wish I had more time for tricks...
I have only taught them to stop begging for treats 
After they get a few treats and the goat frenzy starts, I put my hands up, open and say "all gone" and they immediately jump down and walk away. I guess they know a few other hand signals as well...
When I open a gate door, put my hand up like "stop" the know not to walk through the gate. When I point at them then steer my pointing in a direction they will walk that way...
The hand signals just came from habit though, I trained my dogs on hand signals, I guess I just did it to the goats out of habit and they picked it up.
I'm going to have to teach them to shake, I didn't even think of that!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was really surprised how quickly she learns but she is food driven. I have a neighbor that bought two of my wethers and taught one to bow. He goes down on his front knees. Most of mine know what up is and they will come by name.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My wether can "walk" and jump through a hoop for a treat. I started teaching him the "bring me a bandanna" trick and got to where he would nibble at the bandanna for a treat. I haven't done it in a long time though.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Dec 12, 2011)

so far my little Kiko knows how to lay down, and how to stand. i haven't really tried any tricks with Africa. she already rides in the car, and goes on hikes at the park.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I got two goats that can open a frig door (did nto even have to teach them this) THey know if they go in there room or outside potty they get a treat. THey will climb off a chair when I tell them down. Chunky MOnkey will stand on his hind feet and walk for a treat. They both come when they are called. AND THEY ARE GREAT AT BEING COUCH POTATOS!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I had put the top piece of a small plastic doghouse in the goat pen for something to climb up on, and my boer wether would get down on his knees, crawl inside it, turn around and get up with it on his back and walk around like a "turtle goat." eventually it would fall up and be upside down, and as soon as you turn it over, he would crawl under it again - it was very cute! Until it cracked ...


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I bet that was really funny to watch goatgirlzCA. They are such characters


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

I need some ideas too! So far my 7month old twin ober/saanen wethers, Dash and Mosey, have learned to: give me their hoof, spin around, go around me, "dance"/ up on their hind, hop up, back up, and load up(in the car). Oh and they come to a horn blast!

I want to teach verbal commands for a cart team, gee, haw etc...

But what other fun ones should I try?!! Ideas appreciated!


----------

